# Washington County Hunting Club openings for members. (PICS added!)



## HTRDNCK

Deer, Hogs, Turkey 

*edit: full for '14-'15 club year. . *


We are looking for a few good folks to join us and help to build a club that will last for years to come, so our children and grandchildren can hunt with us as they grow up.

Approximately 10 miles from Tennille / Sandersville       

Southern Zone (longer season)

Private Land / year-round lease. We have a personal relationship with the land owner.  1000 acres. Secluded / Primitive Camping. Never had a problem with leaving campers.

Good populations of Deer, Hogs, Turkey and a few Ducks.  Mixed Habitat, some planted pines, Hardwoods, several creek bottoms, swamps, at least 3 beaver ponds and a +/- 70 acre clearcut. Most every acre of this club is “hunt-able”.  Lots of room for everybody.

State regulations, common-sense club rules  (Check the club website for the rules). This is a hunt club not a party club. 

Total membership 19.  $570 per year  

club web site http://www.htrdnck.com/thc

Jump to the end of the thread for the latest updates.

.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

could you provide me with a copy of those rules? Thank you. my email is adpruitt2@aol.com


----------



## yellowhammer

Please e-mail rules to me at:lyerikson@yahoo.com.Very interested.Yellowhammer.


----------



## HTRDNCK

adpruitt2 said:
			
		

> could you provide me with a copy of those rules? Thank you. my email is adpruitt2@aol.com



email on its way


----------



## HTRDNCK

yellowhammer said:
			
		

> Please e-mail rules to me at:lyerikson@yahoo.com.Very interested.Yellowhammer.



email for you too


----------



## Goatwoman

*Land*

Great hunting land.


----------



## Good Boy

pm sent


----------



## dherrin

*Rules*

Can you send me a copy of the rules dherrin@surfaceman.com 

Thanks,
Donnie


----------



## HTRDNCK

Good Boy said:
			
		

> pm sent



PM returned


----------



## HTRDNCK

dherrin said:
			
		

> Can you send me a copy of the rules dherrin@surfaceman.com
> 
> Thanks,
> Donnie



email on the way


----------



## dherrin

*thanks*

gonna read it now!


----------



## HTRDNCK

A couple of hogs and a deer that I killed last year.


----------



## Good Boy

*lease*

PM sent


----------



## stever

do yall let hunters hunt with dogs for hogs after deer season  members that is pm me thanks


----------



## HTRDNCK

stever said:
			
		

> do yall let hunters hunt with dogs for hogs after deer season  members that is pm me thanks



PM Sent


----------



## Hunter751

i'm interested give me a call back at 404-409-7262


----------



## Hunt Em Up

Still looking for members???


----------



## HTRDNCK

Hunt Em Up said:
			
		

> Still looking for members???



Yes we still have a few openings. Would like to fill the club by the end of of June.


----------



## HTRDNCK

All Pms and emails returned...


----------



## greywolf

hello from north georgia, i would like to take a look at the rules if you could e-mail them please to rickytammy@etcmail.com. sounds like what i have been looking for.  thanks henry


----------



## HTRDNCK

greywolf said:
			
		

> hello from north georgia, i would like to take a look at the rules if you could e-mail them please to rickytammy@etcmail.com. sounds like what i have been looking for.  thanks henry



email headed your way


----------



## greywolf

hey, sounds good if you still have openings i would like to get some more information. rickytammy@etcmail.com


----------



## HTRDNCK

greywolf said:
			
		

> hey, sounds good if you still have openings i would like to get some more information. rickytammy@etcmail.com



Greywolf 
sent you an email.


----------



## Derek Edge

PM Sent


----------



## Yakrat

Would like to see the rules mgriffin@vigilford.com


----------



## HTRDNCK

Yakrat said:
			
		

> Would like to see the rules mgriffin@vigilford.com



Email on the way


----------



## GaBowman21

*Lease in washington county, ga*

I grew up in that area and know a good bit about the deer hunting.  I am very interested in your club, if there any spots left you can send me an email detailing the rules at jtc92@hotmail.com.  Thanks.


----------



## HTRDNCK

GaBowman21 said:
			
		

> I grew up in that area and know a good bit about the deer hunting.  I am very interested in your club, if there any spots left you can send me an email detailing the rules at jtc92@hotmail.com.  Thanks.



We do have a few spots left. 

Email on the way.


----------



## Corndog07

where exactly is this club located? i don't have a clue where sandersville is


----------



## HTRDNCK

Corndog07 said:
			
		

> where exactly is this club located? i don't have a clue where sandersville is



Sandersville is almost due East of Macon. As the crow flys about 50 miles. From Atl. take I20 to Hwy441\Madison exit turn south travel to Milledgeville. Take GaHwy 24 east to sanderville.


----------



## HTRDNCK

As requested, 

another shot of the 7 point posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## GaBowman21

Now that does a lot more justice for that deer.  He has very good body size and that right main beam looks pretty long. I am so ready for the season to hurry up and get here.


----------



## GaBowman21

*Tomahawk Hunt Club in Washington County, GA!!!*

There is still a few openings left in this club.  Ya'll really need to come and see this place for yourself, it's beautiful. My dad and I both went and looked at the club last Saturday, we were impressed to say the least. We both joined the club on the spot.


----------



## BEANO

Me and my best friend are really interested in this club. We are looking for a long term membership somewhere. We are willing to work hard to make it a great club. I have tractors and equipment for food plots etc.. sounds good. I live in North Georgia about 1 1/2 hours north of Atlanta


----------



## HTRDNCK

BEANO said:
			
		

> Me and my best friend are really interested in this club. We are looking for a long term membership somewhere. We are willing to work hard to make it a great club. I have tractors and equipment for food plots etc.. sounds good. I live in North Georgia about 1 1/2 hours north of Atlanta



We are looking for long term members.  We are working toward building a club we can count on to be there and a place for our family and children to growup with.

Check your PMs


----------



## BEANO

*Washington county hunting club*

coming down to look at a club 7/29/06, in warren county was hoping to see your club in washington if there are still 2 openings.
                          thanks Beano


----------



## skip

*any openings left*

I'm interested in joining your club.  Do you still have any openings?  My son who is an experienced hunter at 17 also hunts with me.  Does $500 include family?

thanks,
Skip


----------



## HTRDNCK

BEANO said:
			
		

> coming down to look at a club 7/29/06, in warren county was hoping to see your club in washington if there are still 2 openings.
> thanks Beano



Sounds Good. Will PM you for meet details..


----------



## HTRDNCK

skip said:
			
		

> I'm interested in joining your club.  Do you still have any openings?  My son who is an experienced hunter at 17 also hunts with me.  Does $500 include family?
> 
> thanks,
> Skip



Skip
Yes we still have a few openings. As long as your son is still in school, yes.


----------



## HTRDNCK

All PMs returned....


----------



## tajohnstone

Please send me a copy of the rules. tajohnstone@bellsouth.net


----------



## HTRDNCK

tajohnstone said:
			
		

> Please send me a copy of the rules. tajohnstone@bellsouth.net




Email on the way.


----------



## HTRDNCK

Bow season is a month away and we still have a few spots left.  If you need a place to hunt, give me a holler.

There is something for every taste on this piece of property. Good group of guys, lots of good things about this club.

Come see it this Saturday. We will be down showing the property to potential members and doing a little pre-season tasks.


----------



## HTRDNCK

Bow season is less than a month away! Do you have a place to hunt?

.......


----------



## t_may

Guys this is a nice club.  Abundant supply of quality deer, 

turkey, hogs, etc.  Pines, hardwood bottoms, clear cut, 

beaver swamp, beautiful creek.  The property also has a 

great private road system through it.  Tom is a first class 

guy and fun to be around.   You can't go wrong with 

joining this club.


----------



## GaBowman21

*Tomahawk Hunt Club*

If you haven't locked into a club yet, you really need to come see this place. 
Like "t may" said there is a little something on this place for everyone. 
There are lots of hogs,deer and turkey that roam this club.  
Tom and a couple of us members will be down this weekend (August 12/13) if anyone wants to take a look around the place. 
PM tom for directions, rules and other questions.
You can also PM if there are any questions also, I will be glad answer any question that I can.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Washington County Hunting Club openings for members*

PM'd yah!


----------



## HTRDNCK

All PMs returned


.


----------



## HTRDNCK

Bowseason is just a few weeks away.   

With the wild hogs you can hunt this property year-round for big game. If you need a second club to go to when your primary is full or just boring, this makes for a nice alternative.

Putting together a tour this coming Saturday, 08.19.06.

For those interested come take a look, I know there is something here you will like.  

PM for maps and meet times.

I might even consider a trade for a spot. Things I would like to have include excalibur crossbow, stainless encore, atv food plot implements, IR digital trailcams, a membership in your primary club, and any other interesting things. Lets hear it...


----------



## trackside

*hunt club*

VERY  INTERESTED ,PLEASE  EMAIL  ME AT : HDANIEL@IMERYS .COM    OR CALL ME AT 478 552 3253/478 553 5260...WOULD LOVE TO LOOK AT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## HTRDNCK

All PMs returned 

Calls returned

tours given

Bump up top

Planning next property tour date of 8.27.06

A few spots left.


----------



## HTRDNCK

Gettin late

.......


----------



## HTRDNCK

Bow season is about gone. A week of blackpowder and gun season is just around the corner.

We have a couple spots left.


----------



## BigBen

I have waited till the last min. to find a place to hunt looking for good frindly club.  Could you send me some information rules etc.


----------



## HTRDNCK

BigBen said:


> I have waited till the last min. to find a place to hunt looking for good frindly club.  Could you send me some information rules etc.



PM on the way


----------



## displacementreplacement

*any spots left?*

any spots left? if so send me the club rules thanks!


----------



## HTRDNCK

displacementreplacement said:


> any spots left? if so send me the club rules thanks!



Still have a couple left.  Document sent.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Washington County Huinting Club openings for Members?*

Hey All:

Openings for '07? I hunt in Hancock, look'n to get in a club next year with HOGs...

e-mail rules - ronc@mersinc.org

Cooter


----------



## HTRDNCK

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey All:
> 
> Openings for '07? I hunt in Hancock, look'n to get in a club next year with HOGs...
> 
> e-mail rules - ronc@mersinc.org
> 
> Cooter



Hello Cooter:
Yes it is possible that we will have openings next year. Current members have until April 1 to pay their dues. After that it is first come first served. I have an email  "mailing list" for prospective members that I use to communicate notices, event info, etc. If you would like to be placed on the list, let me know. 

rules document sent.


----------



## Eroc33

please put me on the mailing list    eric_walker@ecats.gcsu.edu

thanks


----------



## HTRDNCK

Eroc33 said:


> please put me on the mailing list    eric_walker@ecats.gcsu.edu
> 
> thanks



You are on the list


----------



## biggdogg

are these spots for 07-08? how many openings? you can e-mail rules and info to ejnkurtz@bellsouth.net


----------



## biggdogg

are these spots for the 07-08 season? how many available? please email the rules and any other info to ejnkurtz@bellsouth.net
very, very interested.


----------



## RCS0260

i would be intrested in the 07-08 season for myself,my longtime freind,and my son that isin collage, can you send rules to RCS0260@aol.com


----------



## Marlin_444

*Washington County Hunt Club*

Hey HTRDNCK:

Please put me on the list - 

Ron Crowe aka Marlin 444 (678) 644-5533

I got the rules, thanks!!!


----------



## Eroc33

can i see some rules also


----------



## HTRDNCK

biggdogg said:


> are these spots for 07-08? how many openings? you can e-mail rules and info to ejnkurtz@bellsouth.net



There are possible openings for the club year 07-08. We have 2 spots in the 06-07 year that are open/unfilled. Returning members have until April 1 to pay their dues, after that it is first come first served. A membership is $500 and lasts through turkey season. Obviously if the unfilled spots fill by the end of the current club year, then those openings could not be counted on to be open in 07-08 year. Just speculating that the new members would likely renew for the next year. There however is usually some turn-over in most every club.

This thread was pulled up from way down by folks looking for a quality/family oriented/no nonsense hunt club for next deer season. I wasnt actively looking for new members but if anyone is interested, we can/will take them. It is also good to have a list of names to call on for next year as well if we run short on members.



biggdogg said:


> are these spots for the 07-08 season? how many available? please email the rules and any other info to ejnkurtz@bellsouth.net
> very, very interested.



email on the way. Added to the notify list.



RCS0260 said:


> i would be intrested in the 07-08 season for myself,my longtime freind,and my son that isin collage, can you send rules to RCS0260@aol.com



email on the way. Added to the notify list.



Marlin_444 said:


> Hey HTRDNCK:
> 
> Please put me on the list -
> 
> Ron Crowe aka Marlin 444 (678) 644-5533
> 
> I got the rules, thanks!!!



You are on the list.



Eroc33 said:


> can i see some rules also



email on the way. Added to the notify list.



To All:

Sorry it took so long to respond. I went to the club Thursday and returned this (Sunday) evening. It was cold, but I got me a piggy for some sausage.

Thanks for the interest. I will do my best to keep everyone informed.


----------



## RCS0260

is their still openings if so im interested my longtime friend my son that is in college and myself all responseable hunters email RCS0260@aol.com


----------



## JOESCREEKFRED

I am interested if your not full ,losing our lease next year , so I am shoping around for next season . my e-mail bikertrashfred@aol.com or fgayton@ccmwa.org


----------



## HTRDNCK

RCS0260 said:


> is their still openings if so im interested my longtime friend my son that is in college and myself all responseable hunters email RCS0260@aol.com



We have 2 spots in the 06-07 year that are open/unfilled.

Email added to the notify list.



JOESCREEKFRED said:


> I am interested if your not full ,losing our lease next year , so I am shoping around for next season . my e-mail bikertrashfred@aol.com or fgayton@ccmwa.org



We have 2 spots in the 06-07 year that are open/unfilled. Cant really say right now about openings next club year (07-08).  Returning members have until April 1 to pay their dues, after that it is first come first served.

Emails added to the notify list.


----------



## gr8rack

*Hunting Club*

Could you please send me your rules, very interested. markdaw2@yahoo.com


----------



## HTRDNCK

gr8rack said:


> Could you please send me your rules, very interested. markdaw2@yahoo.com



Email on the way, added to notify list also.

Thanks


----------



## georgiacondor

Hey , just wondering if you still have an opening for this year. I hunted in Washington county last year but did'nt rejoin the club I was in. It was off of 68 on Watermelon road about 10 miles out of Tennille. My wife is from Tennille. We live in Milledgeville.  Thanks ,Alan (stephensaz@charter.net)478-457-4594


----------



## HTRDNCK

georgiacondor said:


> Hey , just wondering if you still have an opening for this year. I hunted in Washington county last year but did'nt rejoin the club I was in. It was off of 68 on Watermelon road about 10 miles out of Tennille. My wife is from Tennille. We live in Milledgeville.  Thanks ,Alan (stephensaz@charter.net)478-457-4594



Yes Sir, We have 2 spots in the 06-07 year that are open/unfilled. 

Rules document sent via email, added to the notify list.


----------



## cardfan

i would love to find out more info...could i get put on your list and get a copy of rules as well...

mjones871@hotmail.com

Thanks


----------



## HTRDNCK

cardfan said:


> i would love to find out more info...could i get put on your list and get a copy of rules as well...
> 
> mjones871@hotmail.com
> 
> Thanks



Added you to the list. Rules document headed your way.


----------



## jasonw

I would like the rules and added to the list. zip0123@hotmail.com

thanks


----------



## bigbull70

*club membership*

hi my name is michael burnette. I am a deputy sheriff in gordon county ga. i would like to get alittle more info on your hunting club. i am trying to find a good club with good members. i have never been on a club but i would like to try  it out. any info you need from me just contact me and will be glad to get it to you. thanks for your time.    bigbull70@bellsouth.net


----------



## HTRDNCK

jasonw said:


> I would like the rules and added to the list. zip0123@hotmail.com
> 
> thanks



Yes sir email on the way and added to the notify list



bigbull70 said:


> hi my name is michael burnette. I am a deputy sheriff in gordon county ga. i would like to get alittle more info on your hunting club. i am trying to find a good club with good members. i have never been on a club but i would like to try  it out. any info you need from me just contact me and will be glad to get it to you. thanks for your time.    bigbull70@bellsouth.net



Hello micheal. i believe we have a good club started with some really good folks. many of them have young children that hunt regularly. there is one of them pictured in the web albums with a good 8 he killed this year. so far we have had a good year. there has been some pretty good success hunting and everyone has gotten along and had a good time.  email on the way and you are on the list as well.

As i have mentioned we have a couple spots open in the current club year. if they are filled, then those members would have first shot at a spot in next years roster. if they dont then they would be open for the next year. current members have until April 1 to pay their dues. if things change and as they change I will keep everyone posted.

this thread pretty well describes the club along with the rules document. feel free to contact me if you have questions. thank you for the interest.


----------



## knapper

would like more info. my son and Iare hard workers and would be interested ,is there camping sights and water .  I am 51 and he is27,we will contribute our share plus .please respond randy.


----------



## rambo73

I would like some info and the rules. I am very interested in ur club also. My email address is lewis_webb@bellsouth.net thank for the info.


----------



## HTRDNCK

knapper said:


> would like more info. my son and Iare hard workers and would be interested ,is there camping sights and water .  I am 51 and he is27,we will contribute our share plus .please respond randy.



Fathers and sons are a main focus of the club. email on the way and added you to the notify list.



rambo73 said:


> I would like some info and the rules. I am very interested in ur club also. My email address is lewis_webb@bellsouth.net thank for the info.



email on the way and added you to the notify list.


----------



## knapper

just checking to see if y'all have room for father and son I am 50 and my son is 27 I live in perry ga. we are not affraid of work , and I am a pretty good cook,and a jack of all trades , welder,carpenter,plumber ect... let me know if you have room.


----------



## HTRDNCK

knapper said:


> would like more info. my son and Iare hard workers and would be interested ,is there camping sights and water .  I am 51 and he is27,we will contribute our share plus .please respond randy.
> 
> Originally Posted by HTRDNCK: Fathers and sons are a main focus of the club. email on the way and added you to the notify list.






knapper said:


> just checking to see if y'all have room for father and son I am 50 and my son is 27 I live in perry ga. we are not affraid of work , and I am a pretty good cook,and a jack of all trades , welder,carpenter,plumber ect... let me know if you have room.




Knapper:
There are possible openings for the club year 07-08. We have 2 spots in the 06-07 year that are open/unfilled. Returning members have until April 1 to pay their dues, after that it is first come first served. A membership is $500 and last through turkey season . Obviously if the unfilled spots fill by the end of the current club year, then those openings could not be counted on to be open in 07-08 year. Just speculating that the new members would likely renew for the next year. There however is usually some turn-over in most every club. So sometime this spring I should have a better idea of who is coming back and who is not. If I can get a verbal commitment from current members, I could know sooner. We are taking names and email addresses to create a list of interested folks in the event we need some members


----------



## knapper

Hi There! Just wnated to let you know that I have not received anything about being added to the list as of this date. Please let me know what I can do to get added. 
Thanks!
Randy


----------



## HTRDNCK

knapper said:


> Hi There! Just wnated to let you know that I have not received anything about being added to the list as of this date. Please let me know what I can do to get added.
> Thanks!
> Randy



I replied on 12.28.06 to the email address you provided 'randymcone@yahoo.com'

if you havent received the email or the address that I have is incorrect, please provide an updated address and I'll be sure to put you on the list.

thanks


----------



## COONDOG1717

hey this is coondog1717 how about small game and coon hunting and camper spots if so would like to talk now on what you have thanks


----------



## HTRDNCK

COONDOG1717 said:


> hey this is coondog1717 how about small game and coon hunting and camper spots if so would like to talk now on what you have thanks



Hey coondog:
the lease is year round and whatever is in season is available to hunt. We have 2 spots in the 06-07 year that are open/unfilled and plenty of room to put a camper. 

thanks for the interest


----------



## archertri

please send me a copy of the rules and coordinates or a road intersection when you can to 
reedtri@yahoo.com
very interested, have several members...long time friends/relatives looking with me.


----------



## HTRDNCK

archertri said:


> please send me a copy of the rules and coordinates or a road intersection when you can to
> reedtri@yahoo.com
> very interested, have several members...long time friends/relatives looking with me.



email on the way and added you to the list. We should be able to take serveral folks next year and have room for 2 of you under this year's membership.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## trace

can you get me the rules,and how many members you need?


----------



## HTRDNCK

trace said:


> can you get me the rules,and how many members you need?



I'll need an email address from you to send the rules document to. You can PM the address if you dont want it displayed here.

There are possible openings for the club year 07-08. We have 2 spots in the 06-07 year that are open/unfilled. Returning members have until April 1 to pay their dues, after that it is first come first served. A membership is $500 and lasts through turkey seasaon. Obviously if the unfilled spots fill by the end of the current club year, then those openings could not be counted on to be open in 07-08 year. Just speculating that the new members would likely renew for the next year. There however is usually some turn-over in most every club.

Thanks for the interest.
__________________


----------



## Torupduck

Put me on your list.  I would probably join.


----------



## trace

i sent you a pm.


----------



## HTRDNCK

toridak said:


> Put me on your list.  I would probably join.



PM me an email address and I'll add you to the list.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## HTRDNCK

trace said:


> i sent you a pm.



PM returned.


----------



## COONDOG1717

how about a call on the open spots from 06/07 year 706 367 2897


----------



## HTRDNCK

COONDOG1717 said:


> how about a call on the open spots from 06/07 year 706 367 2897



left you a voice mail


----------



## Longbox

I sent you a PM.


----------



## JReese2021

*Looking for GA lease*

Both my father and I are looking for a new lease starting in the 2007-2008 hunting season.  We've had a lease for years but the land is being sold out from under us.  If you could send me some contact info I would appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## HAB

*Washington County Hunting Club*

Please PM me with information,I am intrested in the club.

Thanks


----------



## HTRDNCK

Longbox said:


> I sent you a PM.



PM returned



JReese2021 said:


> Both my father and I are looking for a new lease starting in the 2007-2008 hunting season.  We've had a lease for years but the land is being sold out from under us.  If you could send me some contact info I would appreciate it.  Thanks.



I hate when that happens. It happened to me 3 years in a row back a few years ago. Just proves the land owners (mostly) dont harbor any loyalty to longtime lease holders. Its all about money for most. I got your PM and replied with a rules docement. Thanks



HAB said:


> Please PM me with information,I am intrested in the club.
> 
> Thanks



HAB:
PM me an email address. The rules document cant be sent via PM. It must be attached to an email.
Thanks


----------



## COONDOG1717

hey coondog1717 lost your number give me a call back thanks


----------



## HTRDNCK

COONDOG1717 said:


> hey coondog1717 lost your number give me a call back thanks



Hey Coondog, PM'd ya'


----------



## hunter54l

HTRDNCK, I sent you a PM about your lease. I am very interested in possibly joining.
Thanks,
Don Lockhart


----------



## HAB

*HTRDNCK*

HTRDNCK,
Sent a private meeasge with work e-mail address if you did not recieve ,please let me know,

Thanks alot


----------



## HTRDNCK

hunter54l said:


> HTRDNCK, I sent you a PM about your lease. I am very interested in possibly joining.
> Thanks,
> Don Lockhart



Hey Don:
Sent you an email. 

Thanks





HAB said:


> HTRDNCK,
> Sent a private meeasge with work e-mail address if you did not recieve ,please let me know,
> 
> Thanks alot



HAB:
Thats OK. sent the rules document and added you to the notify list.

thanks


----------



## DanTroop2000

*land*

Are there any opening left email at dantroop2000@ayhoo.com     thanks


----------



## HTRDNCK

DanTroop2000 said:


> Are there any opening left email at dantroop2000@ayhoo.com     thanks



Yes we have a spot in the current club year that is available. Sent you an email.


----------



## Matthews Q2

I would like to know if there are any more openings for your club my e-mail is matthew_parker@bellsouth.net


----------



## HTRDNCK

Matthews Q2 said:


> I would like to know if there are any more openings for your club my e-mail is matthew_parker@bellsouth.net



Matthews:
We have 2 spots in the 06-07 year that are open/unfilled. Returning members have until April 1 to pay their dues, after that it is first come first served. A membership is $500 and lasts through turkey season. Obviously if the unfilled spots fill by the end of the current club year, then those openings could not be counted on to be open in 07-08 year. Just speculating that the new members would likely renew for the next year. There however is usually some turn-over in most every club.

Added your email to the waiting list and sent you an email.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## FloridaBuckman

Do you still have any open spots on your club?


----------



## HTRDNCK

FloridaBuckman said:


> Do you still have any open spots on your club?



Buckman:
Glad you bumped this thread. I do have openings and need to get started on filling. Our members had until April 1st to pay their dues. I had several decide not to rejoin and there are a couple that I have not heard from so, it is first come first served. 

I can begin to setup tours. Can show during mid-day hours on the weekends so we don't mess up the turkey hunters too bad. If I have some folks that would like to take a tour earliest I can get back is April21 and 22. Like I said we can look around during the noon to say 3 o'clock hours. Any more that that we might interfer with the turkey hunters. 

Beyond next weekend, we could look at setting up tours for the weekend of May 5 and 6. Same deal on the times.


For those that have seen the property and are waiting on the "word" , send your dues now. 

I'll keep the first post of this thread updated with important updates.

Thanks


----------



## tharv

HTRDNCK This is my 1st year in your area.We hunt off Panther Branch rd.We also have hogs but havent been seeing any in a while.Has your  club been seeing any?Also did your club have any slow times last season were you didnt see much deer movement. thanks Mike


----------



## HTRDNCK

tharv said:


> HTRDNCK This is my 1st year in your area.We hunt off Panther Branch rd.We also have hogs but havent been seeing any in a while.Has your  club been seeing any?Also did your club have any slow times last season were you didnt see much deer movement. thanks Mike



tharv:
Welcome to the area. I enjoy the area more than any other in the state. I have hunted them all in over 30 years hunting.  

The hogs do seem to peak around the acorn drop and it takes a good bit of water on your land to hold pigs year round. We keep a pretty steady population with peaks during certain times of the year. We are not over-run with them by any means, just a steady population similar to the deer population in numbers.

As with most areas in Georgia that I am aware of, the amount of deer sightings does fall off after the rut. They start moving more at night than they had before the rut. Some of that can be attributed to human scent in the woods and pressure leading up to the rut. Thats the way I rationalize it. It happens every year to some extent no matter what part of the state your in. Game camera pictures also bear that out as most if not all pictures of deer are taken at night.

I didn't have a problem personally last year. I killed 2 good bucks and 9 hogs. I turned down shots on many animals. If I wanted to kill for the sake of killing I could have filled all my deer tags and probably taken 20 or more hogs. Of course I had a good year. The year before I killed 4 does, one good buck and 14 hogs. Pictures of my kills can be seen on the club web site at http://www.htrdnck.com/THC

Good luck on your club, maybe we will run into each other in Sandersville during lunch one day.


----------



## HTRDNCK

Rich Kaminski said:


> There are 3 of us that hunt together. Do you have 3 openings?
> We do not go every weekend, but when we go we stay for the weekend.
> Call me 404-406-9982.
> Rich Kaminski, Joe and Shawn McDonnell



Rich:
We do have 3. I currently have at least 6 openings for sure. There are several current members that I have not heard from. Our Club rules state that they have until April 1 to pay their dues after that it is first come first served. So there essentially are more spots than 6. 

As far as staying the weekend.... you will have company because I am the same way. Usually Sat, Sun, Mon and Tues most every weekend through the deer season. 

I will try and call you tomorrow. I hate to call folks after 9 at night. Never know when they will be sleeping or kids to put in bed. 

Check our website for pictures of past year kills and rule documents. There also is a map that gets you close to the club gate. 

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## HTRDNCK

we are scheduling tours now for the weekend of may 5th and 6th. 

if anyone is interested in going this weekend april 21or 22, we could do that too.


----------



## beerickson

nice area, could u send me an email of the rules beerickson@lovett.org


----------



## HTRDNCK

beerickson said:


> nice area, could u send me an email of the rules beerickson@lovett.org



email on the way!


----------



## logger

could you e-mail a copy of the rules too    ebleesr@yahoo.com


----------



## HTRDNCK

logger said:


> could you e-mail a copy of the rules too    ebleesr@yahoo.com



email on the way!


----------



## HTRDNCK

pulled a few pics from a camera today


----------



## beerickson

could you email me at beerickson@lovett.org, with your phone # so i can call you with some questions


----------



## beerickson

could you email me again, the email didnt come through


----------



## HTRDNCK

beerickson said:


> could you email me at beerickson@lovett.org, with your phone # so i can call you with some questions



 email  sent

.


----------



## HTRDNCK

Notice:

Open call tours are scheduled for May 5th and 6th. we will be showing the property from noon til 3 o'clock on both days. If you are interested, meet us at the Ohoope Church Parking lot at noon and I will take the group over  to the property.  Gate is hidden/secluded, hard to find for someone that has never been to the club. A map to the church is located on the club web site http://www.htrdnck.com/THC .  

Bring your ATV so we can see more land quicker. Main roads are 4x4/pickup accessable but you will have "country pinstripes" when we are done. I ride a 4wheeler.

PM or email to confirm your intention to visit. So I can look for you at the church.  

See you there


----------



## HTRDNCK

top


----------



## COONDOG1717

this is coondog1717 still would like see club


----------



## HTRDNCK

COONDOG1717 said:


> this is coondog1717 still would like see club



Hey Coondog:
good to hear from you again. A couple posts up is the notice for an open call to interested folks to meet me this coming weekend. let me know which day to expect you and you can join us for a tour. 

Thanks


----------



## HTRDNCK

Tour scheduled on May 20th. Time will be from noon til 3 o'clock. we will meet at the Ohoope Church parking lot. map is on the club website to the church. 

http://www.htrdnck.com/thc 

we have a couple spots unspoken for and would like to fill them on this round of tours. PM or email your intention of attending.

Thanks
See you in the woods


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*I am interested*

Give me a call because I am interested.
Maybe I could see the property on the 20th of May with some other people.
Rich Kaminski 404-406=9982


----------



## HTRDNCK

Bringing this back up top getting ready for this weekend. I have several folks meeting me Sunday at Ohoopee Church (map to church is on the web site http://www.htrdnck.com/THC). If you are interested in joining us for a look around,  PM or email me so I'll know to look for you at the church.


----------



## HTRDNCK

Got these off the cams today.... a buck budding out, turkey that lived to see the last evening of the season, nanny doe spanking a young one and two youngsters playing together....


----------



## HTRDNCK

bump 

pm/ email to set up a tour

I have three spots that are open.

1 member just backed out due to financial obligations.
2 spots were never filled last year (I paid for them)

I have three more spots that were occupied by members that I cant get a check out of. We have a cut-off date of April 1 for dues and I have been promised a check for nearly two months now. These spots are available to anyone that is interested. It is first-come-first-served according to our by-laws after April 1.

I can take a group of 6 right now.


----------



## HTRDNCK

working up a tour this sunday jun 10, if your interested in joining the tour PM / email me. Thanks


----------



## butterbean

I would like to get a look at the rules . how many acres do yall have and how many spots are still open  thanks butterbean.


----------



## HTRDNCK

butterbean said:


> I would like to get a look at the rules . how many acres do yall have and how many spots are still open  thanks butterbean.



Butterbean, I'll be happy to send you some rules, I need and email address though. OR check out the club website at http://www.htrdnck.com/THC  the rules are on there along with some pictures of some of the game taken and other club info. 

there is 800 acres, I have 3 spots open and 3 members that have failed to pay their dues since April 1. So I have 6 spots open. 

Showing the land this sunday to 2 guys. Everybody that ever looks at the land, joins. so I figure after sunday I'll be down to 4. there is a map to a local church that is very near the club gate. I meet new folks at the church and bring them over to the club. The gate is hidden. You are welcome to come look, bring your atv and your check book though!


----------



## HTRDNCK

Great weekend! We are down to one spot left. If you interested give me shout.....

couple pics from the cameras.....


----------



## HTRDNCK

well I spoke too soon. I just found out that one of our members will be deployed to Iraq this fall. So that brings our total amount of openings to 2.

Somebody with a hunting buddy come fill these spots....


----------



## HTRDNCK

Need 2

.


----------



## HTRDNCK

bump


----------



## COONDOG1717

this is coondog when are you going to land 7706014226


----------



## HTRDNCK

COONDOG1717 said:


> this is coondog when are you going to land 7706014226




Hey Coondog
We can go look at the place Sunday if you want. Will call you tomorrow.

Still need 2 if anybody else is interested....

.


----------



## COONDOG1717

thanks 770 601 4226


----------



## HTRDNCK

Update:

I am headed down to the club in the early AM. If anyone is interested in a tour this weekend, PM before 10 tonight, else I wont get any messages until I return Sunday evening. I will be at the property all day Saturday and most of Sunday. So, if you want to see the place lets set it up tonight.

Hopefully will have some pictures of a couple hogs hanging on the skinning pole for the Monday bump. 

I have one more spot left.


----------



## Marlin_444

*New Member*

Hey Tom:

Looking forward to seeing you this weekend!

Ron


----------



## HTRDNCK

Need one


----------



## beerickson

is there still a spot open?


----------



## HTRDNCK

beerickson said:


> is there still a spot open?



Yep. Still need one.  I will be at the club this weekend doing a little Hog hunting and hopefully filling this spot. If anyone is interested in taking a tour, lets set it up. PM or email.

Check club website for rules and a map how to get there.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## HTRDNCK

*FULL for the 07-08 year*


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

This is a great tract to hunt, I took three deer here this past season...  There are Hogs and Turkey too...  

I would have stayed but we are moving to Alabama so my loss is your gain!!!

Have a Great Season in 08 - 09!!!

Ron


----------



## HTRDNCK

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey All:
> 
> This is a great tract to hunt, I took three deer here this past season...  There are Hogs and Turkey too...
> 
> I would have stayed but we are moving to Alabama so my loss is your gain!!!
> 
> Have a Great Season in 08 - 09!!!
> 
> Ron




Ron:

Thanks for  the kind words!  We sure hate to see you go  to  Alabama. It was a pleasure hunting with you this past year. You are  always welcome around my fire, stay in touch.



As Ron says we have an  opening,  actually 2. If anyone is interested we  can plan some tours of  the  place early  May. Check   the  club website for details, rules etc.  Once  a  date is set for  a tour, I will post it  here.

Thanks


----------



## ronnieadkins339

*openings*

do you have any openings in this club


----------



## ronnieadkins339

*join your club*

I would like to join your club if someone could call me.

678-978-2139 ronnie adkins


----------



## HTRDNCK

HTRDNCK said:


> As Ron says we have an  opening,  actually 2. If anyone is interested we  can plan some tours of  the  place early  May. Check   the  club website for details, rules etc.  Once  a  date is set for  a tour, I will post it  here.
> 
> Thanks





ronnieadkins339 said:


> do you have any openings in this club




Yes there are a couple openings in the club. I realize that this thread is a little hard to follow since it covers a couple years. 

I always update the very first post with the current news.

Thanks


----------



## HTRDNCK

ronnieadkins339 said:


> I would like to join your club if someone could call me.
> 
> 678-978-2139 ronnie adkins




Hey Ronnie:

Just got back from spending the weekend at the club. Freshening mineral licks, filling feeders, hunting a few hogs....fun stuff. Here is one we killed Saturday afternoon.

I will give you a call this evening if that is OK.

Thanks


----------



## ronnieadkins339

*call*

hey that would be great

678-978-2139


----------



## ogre

Just To Let You Know I Joined Last Year,it Is Some Of The Best Property I've Ever Hunted.took One Deer Missed 2 Hogs With Bow And Saw Plenty Of Others. Hopefully Made New Long Term Friends And Go Back When Work Allows.also  Tom Is A Great Guy And Does Have A Grown Up Club Attitude With Respectful Kids With Their Parents


----------



## HTRDNCK

ogre said:


> Just To Let You Know I Joined Last Year,it Is Some Of The Best Property I've Ever Hunted.took One Deer Missed 2 Hogs With Bow And Saw Plenty Of Others. Hopefully Made New Long Term Friends And Go Back When Work Allows.also  Tom Is A Great Guy And Does Have A Grown Up Club Attitude With Respectful Kids With Their Parents



Aww Shucks Ogre, your gonna make me blush .

Thanks for the kind words, we do have an excellent group of guys. The land aint bad either....

preciate the bump.


----------



## ogre

Bumpin For The Cause!!
Ogre


----------



## beerickson

pm sent...


----------



## ogre

still bumpin for the cause


----------



## HTRDNCK

*Tour June 7th*

The Club has unexpected openings for the 2008-2009 club year. These spots opened this past weekend when a few members that had verbally committed but hadn’t paid. They were long-term members and I had no reason to doubt their intentions to rejoin. they hunt together, long story short they have moved on and now I have  spots open that I had not planned on. We can begin filling these vacancies immediately.


----------



## ogre

bump


----------



## HTRDNCK

ttt


----------



## bud 123

*hunting club*

Nice peice of property guy.i was a memeber 2 years ago.seen alot of game and there was a great bunch of guys in it. i got back on a lease on the river is the only reason i didnt rejoin.Tom is a great guy.good luck Tom hope you feel all the spots.i will stop by this year and see yall.i am only a few miles down the road.


----------



## Jameshenry

I Am Interested In Joining If Memberships Are Still Available.is It Family Oriented.my Wife Is About To Get Her Feet Wet On Hunting!!! I Really Need A Good Place For Her To Get Started In So She Want Lose Interest.and A Place Both Of Us Can Hunt.


----------



## HTRDNCK

Jameshenry said:


> I Am Interested In Joining If Memberships Are Still Available.is It Family Oriented.my Wife Is About To Get Her Feet Wet On Hunting!!! I Really Need A Good Place For Her To Get Started In So She Want Lose Interest.and A Place Both Of Us Can Hunt.



Yes Sir, spots are still open. We have a tour scheduled this weekend. Family oriented, No monkey-business. this is a hunt club. kids are common on the property. Come see the place and you will find a new huntin'-home.


----------



## HTRDNCK

bud 123 said:


> Nice peice of property guy.i was a memeber 2 years ago.seen alot of game and there was a great bunch of guys in it. i got back on a lease on the river is the only reason i didnt rejoin.Tom is a great guy.good luck Tom hope you feel all the spots.i will stop by this year and see yall.i am only a few miles down the road.



Thanks for the kind words Bud. Come by and see us anytime. Hope you guys have found the huge pigs over on the river. I know you have.


----------



## Jameshenry

Thank you for the E-mail.But there is no way i could go this weekend.Im a supervisor for the mill here in lavonia and this is my weekend to work.I only get two weekends off a month.On my days off through the week i go in and overhaul machines because they have not filled my old job since i moved up to supervisor .If you dont mind please E-mail me your phone # so we can talk.thanks JAMES


----------



## HTRDNCK

Jameshenry said:


> Thank you for the E-mail.But there is no way i could go this weekend.Im a supervisor for the mill here in lavonia and this is my weekend to work.I only get two weekends off a month.On my days off through the week i go in and overhaul machines because they have not filled my old job since i moved up to supervisor .If you dont mind please E-mail me your phone # so we can talk.thanks JAMES



Will do James, PM on the way.

*******************************************************************


Bump one more time for everyone else before the tour tomorrow. If you want to go, respond tonight so I will know to look for you tomorrow.

see you in the woods.


----------



## tpneal

Looking-Are there any more openings?  Would like to see.  tpneal@alltel.net


----------



## HTRDNCK

tpneal said:


> Looking-Are there any more openings?  Would like to see.  tpneal@alltel.net



Yes sir , we still have a few spots open. We could schedule a tour next weekend if you would like to go see the place.


----------



## Webbslinger

Would like to see property. How far is it from Covington, GA? Would like to join the tour of the property?


----------



## HTRDNCK

Webbslinger said:


> Would like to see property. How far is it from Covington, GA? Would like to join the tour of the property?



Webb and I are planning a tour this Sunday, June 22. If anyone else wants to come see the place, give me a shout.


----------



## HTRDNCK

just a few spots left. Come and grab one before they are all gone.


----------



## ogre

Bump For The Cool Stuff


----------



## Bubba30132

Hey Guys, 
I was in this club a couple years back and loved it. Great bunch of guys and some awesome land.

"Life" happens and I had to get out. I wish there was a way for me to rejoin but it just aint in the cards right now. 

If they have any spots left ya'll should jump on this one. 

Bubba


----------



## cayden

put me on the list cminter_31061@hotmail.com


----------



## HTRDNCK

cayden said:


> put me on the list cminter_31061@hotmail.com



you are on the notify list. thanks for the interest!


----------



## cayden

i am interested cminter_31061@hotmail.com


----------



## HTRDNCK

cayden said:


> i am interested cminter_31061@hotmail.com



Cayden, you are on the list. 

Look for announcements this spring concerning openings. Our current members have until April 1st to pay their dues for the next year. After that date it is first come first served. The email notification list is the first group to receive the announcments.


----------



## jmfauver

Can I get the rules and be added to the list mikefauver@comcast.net,if I want to look at the property I will contact you


----------



## HTRDNCK

jmfauver said:


> Can I get the rules and be added to the list mikefauver@comcast.net,if I want to look at the property I will contact you



JM, 
I have added you to the list. 

Check the club website for the rules.
http://www.htrdnck.com/THC

Thanks


----------



## jmfauver

Thanks,

I found the rules and all am and am interested,please keep me in the email loop...


----------



## cayden

HTRDNCK said:


> Cayden, you are on the list.
> 
> Look for announcements this spring concerning openings. Our current members have until April 1st to pay their dues for the next year. After that date it is first come first served. The email notification list is the first group to receive the announcments.



That sounds great ,i am right down the road in milledgeville


----------



## michael_M

M e and my brother also want on the list give me a call at 229 947 3190 very interested if u dont mind letting me come look around we want a place we can bring our two boys one is 10 and his son is 13 we want a place that they can enjoy and get6 to take there first deer


----------



## HTRDNCK

michael_M said:


> M e and my brother also want on the list give me a call at 229 947 3190 very interested if u dont mind letting me come look around we want a place we can bring our two boys one is 10 and his son is 13 we want a place that they can enjoy and get6 to take there first deer



Michael

Thanks for the interest. There have been several young hunters score their "firsts" over the last few years at Tomahawk. 

We wont be scheduling tours until we are sure there are openings. Normally there are a couple every year. However we can not be sure until after April 1. That is the deadline for returning members to pay. Once we are sure of the open slots, a broadcast message is sent via email to the waiting list explaining how many and when the tours will be. 

At the present time we are collecting names/email for the waiting list. Send me an email address for you and your brother and I will be sure an add you to the list.

Thanks again for the interest.


----------



## talltine

*club rules*

will you e-mail me the rules and road names around the lease so I can google it on googlr earth? thanks. joeysantonastaso@yahoo.com


----------



## HTRDNCK

talltine said:


> will you e-mail me the rules and road names around the lease so I can google it on googlr earth? thanks. joeysantonastaso@yahoo.com




Thanks for the interest in Tomahawk.

The rules and a map are freely available on the club web site. Please check it out at 

http://www.htrdnck.com/thc


----------



## Nastytater

Can you please send me an e-mail of the rules and also some directions to where your property lies...I'd like to find out if it would be closer than where I hunt now.
                                            Thank you.     Nastytater
jamesisnastytater@yahoo.com


----------



## HTRDNCK

Nastytater said:


> Can you please send me an e-mail of the rules and also some directions to where your property lies...I'd like to find out if it would be closer than where I hunt now.
> Thank you.     Nastytater
> jamesisnastytater@yahoo.com



Thanks for the interest in Tomahawk.

The rules and a map are freely available on the club web site. Please check it out at 

http://www.htrdnck.com/thc


----------



## Rem 742

Are there still openings? Are there club stands available to all members? Would love to visit club... possibly Jan. 24.


----------



## HTRDNCK

Rem 742 said:


> Are there still openings? Are there club stands available to all members? Would love to visit club... possibly Jan. 24.



There are no confirmed openings for the 09-10 year. I will know that by April 1 2009. That is the date that current members must pay their renewal dues prior to. On April2, any slot that remain unpaid is open to the waiting list on a first come first served basis. We are taking names/email addresses for the waiting list. 

We are full for the current year (08-09).



Tours for the 09-10 club year will be scheduled this coming spring.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## tree walker

any spots left for 09-10? how much are dues? call with directions. 706-444-6321 mike


----------



## HTRDNCK

tree walker said:


> any spots left for 09-10? how much are dues? call with directions. 706-444-6321 mike



Mike
Thanks for the interest.

There are no confirmed openings for the 09-10 year. I will know that by April 1 2009. That is the date that current members must pay their renewal dues prior to. On April2, any slot that remain unpaid is open to the waiting list on a first come first served basis. We are taking names/email addresses for the waiting list. Send me your email address and I will put you on the list. Everyone on the list is notified at the same time. There is no place in line.

We are full for the current year (08-09).

Dues for the new year will be set soon. I need to hear from the landowner on the lease price.

Tours for the 09-10 club year will be scheduled this coming spring.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## HTRDNCK

Tomahawk Hunt Club of Washington County Georgia has Openings for the club year 2009-10. There are two “confirmed” openings and there are some “last year” members that I have not heard from. 

Per our club rules after April 1st any unfilled openings become available on first-come-first-served basis.  

Those of you who are ready to join, please respond to this email for payment instructions or visit the club website and click on the “STORE” to make electronic payment.  

For those that would like a tour, we will schedule them in the coming weekends with a few guidelines. Since it is turkey season, any tours will be conducted to not interfere with hunting. In general tours will begin at 10:00 am and end by 2:00pm. There is a map on the club web site that guides you to a local church. We will meet at that church and proceed to the property. The gate to the land is hidden and the church makes a convenient landmark. ATVs are welcome and encouraged for the tour. We can cover most of the property on an ATV in a few hours. 

 TOURS this weekend April 4 and 5 are available. Please RSVP to confirm.

Looking forward to another great year at Tomahawk!


----------



## msjjd

do u still have openings for09-10 deer season


----------



## HTRDNCK

msjjd said:


> do u still have openings for09-10 deer season



Yes we do. I am conducting a tour of the property tomorrow for new members if you are interested. There is a map to a local church on our club web site. We will meet at the church at 12 noon. Send me a PM so I will know to look for you at the church.  http://www.htrdnck.com/THC


----------



## Bubba30132

Hey HT, 

Do you guys have nay openings for the 2010 season? LMK

Bubba


----------



## HTRDNCK

Bubba30132 said:


> Hey HT,
> 
> Do you guys have nay openings for the 2010 season? LMK
> 
> Bubba



Hey Bubba! Good to hear from you.



I'm not sure if we will have any openings this year or not. Our members have until April1 to renew and reserve their spot. On April2 I will send out an email blast to our notification list with any new openings. Send me your email address and I will add you to the list.

Thanks for checking on us.

Tomahawk Hunt Club website


----------



## HTRDNCK

*RARE event, we have openings. Looking for 2 members for '14-'15 club year. .*

Deer, Hogs, Turkey 

edit:RARE event, we have openings. Looking for 2 members for '14-'15 club year. . 


We are looking for a few good folks to join us and help to build a club that will last for years to come, so our children and grandchildren can hunt with us as they grow up.

Approximately 10 miles from Tennille / Sandersville 

Southern Zone (longer season)

Private Land / year-round lease. We have a personal relationship with the land owner. 1000 acres. Secluded / Primitive Camping. Never had a problem with leaving campers.

1000ac. Good populations of Deer, Hogs, Turkey and a few Ducks. Mixed Habitat, some planted pines, Hardwoods, several creek bottoms, swamps, at least 3 beaver ponds and a +/- 70 acre clearcut. Most every acre of this club is “hunt-able”. Lots of room for everybody.

State regulations, common-sense club rules (Check the club website for the rules). This is a hunt club not a party club. 

Total membership 19. $570 per year 

club web site http://www.htrdnck.com/thc


----------



## sticknstring

*PM sent*

Sent you a PM


----------



## HTRDNCK

PMs answered. 

We are setting up property tours for the August 16&17. PM me for details


----------



## HTRDNCK

Property tours will be conducted this weekend, August 16 and 17.

We have two openings and will fill them on a first come first served basis. 

I will travel down to the club Friday evening to be there for Saturday morning and will be available for tours all day Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## HTRDNCK

Bump for tour reminders. 

Please send me PM or email letting me know you are coming down. 

Thanks everyone that has responded.


----------



## HTRDNCK

I'm on the property tomorrow giving tours if anyone would like to visit and see the land please PM me tonight.


----------



## HTRDNCK

Openings remain, no cash in hand yet.


----------



## HTRDNCK

*Got this one after last tour Saturday*

Got this one after last tour Saturday


----------



## HTRDNCK

Full for 14-15 year. Thanks for all the interest. If you would like to be added to the wait list please PM me an email. Announcements for new members are made via email.


----------



## Country443

do you have any openings, very interested


----------



## Country443

My email is holmes5457@yahoo.com, if you have any openings, Thank you and God bless


----------



## HTRDNCK

Country443 said:


> My email is holmes5457@yahoo.com, if you have any openings, Thank you and God bless




Thank you for the interest in Tomahawk Hunt Club. We did fill our roster this year. Our members have until April 1st to renew membership for the next year. On April 2nd I will send an email to a distribution list announcing available openings. I will add your email to the distribution list.

thank you


----------



## bigredJB

Got any openings for this year?


----------



## HTRDNCK

bigredJB said:


> Got any openings for this year?



Thank you for the interest in Tomahawk Hunt Club. We did fill our roster this year. Our members have until April 1st to renew membership for the next year. On April 2nd I will send an email to a distribution list announcing available openings. PM an email to me and I will add your email to the distribution list.

thank you


----------



## bigredJB

Do you have any openings this year?


----------



## HTRDNCK

bigredJB said:


> Do you have any openings this year?



Thank you for the interest in Tomahawk Hunt Club. We did fill our roster this year. Our members have until April 1st to renew membership for the next year. On April 2nd I will send an email to a distribution list announcing available openings. PM an email to me and I will add your email to the distribution list.

thank you


----------

